# Ley de Ohm y cálculos de resistencias.



## Meta (Jul 3, 2008)

Hola:

En la Ley de Ohm dentro de un circuito con una batería, una resistencia y un diodo Led en serie. Entiendo que su resistencia ya calculada con un valor de 220 Ohmios reales con el Led de 2V/25mA.

El cálculo sería así:

(5V - 2Vled) / 25mA = 120 Ohmios.

Veo que en los PIC usan mucho las resistencia de 220 Ohmios, el cálculo por lógica sería:

5V / 25mA = 200 = 220 Ohm reales.

¿Cómo es la cosa exactamente? ¿Una o la otra?

Saludos.


----------



## arroyiitoo (Jul 3, 2008)

pero 25mA son los que soporta el led en ese caso. lo que deberias hacer es primero calcular la intensidad, si el led gasta 2V entonces en la resistencia caen 3V. para calcular la intensidad entonces lo que tenes que hacer es 3V/220ohm = 13,6mA. la corriente que sircula son 13,6mA


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 3, 2008)

Un led rojo comun de 5mm, con 15mA ya brilla casi todo lo que puede.
Un led verde o amarillo, con 20mA

Que pongan 120 o 220, tiene que ver con muchas cosas, entre ellas la experiencia que tiene el que diseña en cuanto a la vida útil, el consumo del aparato en su conjunto (de todos lados se puede ahorrar un poco) etc.

El planteo correcto del cálculo es asignarle a la resistencia una caida de voltaje que al sumarle con la del LED den la caida total de la serie.
Con esa caida sacas la intensidad de corriente en la serie.

Saludos.


----------

